# Omnistor step repair



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

The slide out Omnistor step on my 4 year old van finally refused to move at all. It had responded to a kick or a pull for a year and was making louder creaks. I had removed it several times and cleaned out the grit which gets inside, lubricated the slides and replaced it only to find it soon sticking again.
I came to the conclusion that the motor was no longer able to move the step and a complete dismantling was required. It was quite easy to remove and strip down. 
First remove four small screws in the black plastic blocks either side of the step and then the four screws exposed. Put a support under the step unit and remove two nuts which support the rear. Slide the step unit back and lower to the ground. If there 's enough slack cabling put the step on the support beside the van. If not cut the leads one at a time to prevent short circuits, it would be safest to remove the fuse but I couldn't be sure I had the right fuse as the step wouldn't move.
Remove the metal front which the step passes through, the rubber strip underneath has to be pushed through the slot. Remove the black plastic sticky tape which crosses the top from left to right and slide the plastic panel out. Slide the bottom panel out in the same way.
The actuating arms are attached via bushes and two bolts, M10 nuts.
The aluminium bushes the bolts pass through can be awkward but penetrating oil and small tools will remove them. There are plastic bushings in the end of the arms, remove them.
The next step is to remove the motor and gearbox unit, four screws on the top, then take the gearbox off the motor, three screws. There's a washer on top of the pinion (smaller gear) ,easy to lose.
Disconnect the motor from the wiring, two tags and note positions.
I took my motor to the workshop and clamped it to the bench, connected it to a 12 volt battery and it didn' t turn, although it tried. Reversing the polarity changes the direction of rotation. 
I concluded that the gear and pinion inside the sealed plastic case were seized. I couldn't find a way into this unit and so drilled a 5mm hole through the case beside the pinion, I could see white through the hole, probably nylon gears. I dripped lots of oil through the hole and eventually the motor was whizzing around so I drained the oil and pumped grease in. The hole was sealed ,after cleaning with solvent,with a piece of insulating tape. 
Reassembly is straight forward. The awkward bit is getting the two bolts at the back through the holes and the nuts on. I found putting two front screws in loosely with the unit on the support and lifting with a lever worked. Otherwise get an assistant. 
I reconnected the wiring with domestic screw connectors and sealed with Sylglass tape.
The step is not designed to be out in the rain, never mind under a van. The gearbox had a little blob of grease in it, but not on the gears which were dry, and road dirt can enter the gearbox.
I didn't lubricate the slides because the oil or grease would make an abrasive paste and wear the nylon slide bearings.
Works perfectly now and I bought some new binoculars with part of what I didn't spend on the step!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi cyfareddol

Thanks for a well explained repair...our step which is just like yours has had it's moments so reading that the job is not too difficult is very good to know ...I shall bookmark this thread ready for the day that ours needs the repair :wink: !

Mike


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I recently had problems with mine and it was the fuse, so suggest you try replacing the fuse first before complete dismantling.


----------



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

*Faulty fuse*

If the fuse has failed the step won't work at all. 
Mine was trying to move.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine actually was moving at odd times, sometimes it would work and other times nothing. It was definitely the fuse, as once that was renewed, alls well.

Jenny


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The first thought with most things that stick, is lubrication. I read recently and the first op reaffirms that lubrication is not the answer. Cleaning off mud and sundry detritus is the way to go.

Alan


----------

